# Royal Navy Surgeon Rank?



## Buddy2 (Feb 5, 2010)

What Rank structure did/does the medical side of the RN use? 

I am researching Alexander McKechnie, Inspector General of Hospitals 1861. He started his RN career as a surgeon. What would his Rank have been at retirement?

Any help would be most appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## vickentallen (Oct 12, 2007)

Destroyer squadron had a surgeon lieutenant between four ships , berthed on captain D.
Cruisers had surgeon commander
with 2 surgeon lieutenants possibly one being a dentist.

this was 50/60s staffing.


----------



## Steve Oatey (Feb 6, 2008)

I believe the man in charge of RNH Stonehouse in the early 1980's was Surgeon Captain RN


----------



## igw1740 (Aug 28, 2005)

Think officers had Red between the strips- Ianwalker


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

Buddy2 said:


> What Rank structure did/does the medical side of the RN use?
> 
> I am researching Alexander McKechnie, Inspector General of Hospitals 1861. He started his RN career as a surgeon. What would his Rank have been at retirement?
> 
> ...


I remember from my past that the normal RN officer designation was for the rank, but prefixed with 'Surgeon'. The colour between rank stripes was always red.


LouisB. (Scribe)


----------

